

How to build and make use of connections. - EwkuKonewku
http://startupworks.co/blog/2014/02/10/startup-distress-consulting-services-wanted/

======
Xdes
Honestly it's not that simple. I'm pretty introverted and just talking to
people can be hard sometimes (especially if I'm trying to provide proper
social listen-and-talk).

I go out to the community events and I know a handful of people, but I don't
really _know_ them. I recognize their face and I might remember their name,
but I would not be comfortable asking them for advice or prying into their
professional lives.

This is one of the reasons I believe I would not be successful at startups.

~~~
EwkuKonewku
Don't be so pessimistic! :)

The problem why you don't really know those people is you probably don't try
to maintain new contacts. Making new ones you're only half way there. Pick one
or two and try to make them more friends than just people on the list.

The other issue is if you feel any pressure about this networking thing
probably you should focus on sth else. It won't work if you treat it as a must
not an experiment or hobby. That's why I'll never be a programmer :)

Hope it helps.

~~~
1337biz
But do I really want to be friends with people whom I only have "somewhat" a
connection with?

Like with somebody I call a friend, I try meet at least let's say once a
month. It is going to be quite a logistical thing to coordinate only 15-20
meetings a month just to maintain the friend status...

~~~
yakxxx
You don't have to meet in-person to remain friends. Dropping few lines on
FB/email every couple weeks will make big difference.

Try it and you will be surprised how positively people react to simple "Hey,
how are you doing?".

~~~
1337biz
It is a tricky business, esp. when you are not that well versed into that
whole social "stuff", e.g. finding the border between being awkward/clingy and
having a "normal" interaction. Like I do this stuff what you are describing
maybe once a year for the holidays. It always feels creepy to me approaching
people without having some concrete "issue". I am at the moment pondering
about creating a birthday database and sending out a handwritten note to
anyone in my contacts for their birthday via snail mail. Again very tricky to
figure out if this is "awkward" with people where I have not that much contact
with, or if it comes across as classy.

------
goblin89
That adding just two contacts each day for a year leads to 730 new contacts
might seem obvious, but sounds pretty motivational. (I personally don't have
any more takeaways from this article, though.)

~~~
EwkuKonewku
Thanks for your feedback! This is just a short post about how simple
networking is. I'm happy you find it motivational :)

